# how did you learn to digitize?



## debragander (Aug 22, 2007)

i'm interested to know how any of you learnt to digitize. I'm in the uk and there isn't any training apart from the little you get when purchasing the software. I run a small embroidery company and I can do very basic designs with my wilcom software I send the majority of designs out to be digitized. The thing is I really enjoy it and would love to become a great digitizer but there isn't any formal training here, did you all teach yourselves?


----------



## calijimmy (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: digitizing*



debragander said:


> i'm interested to know how any of you learnt to digitize. I'm in the uk and there isn't any training apart from the little you get when purchasing the software. I run a small embroidery company and I can do very basic designs with my wilcom software I send the majority of designs out to be digitized. The thing is I really enjoy it and would love to become a great digitizer but there isn't any formal training here, did you all teach yourselves?


learned the basic functions from the 1 day training. then just practiced on easy graphics and moved on from there. learn the basics first then everything else comes easy through practice


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: digitizing*

If you have broadband access, you may want to try online classes with Strawberry stitch. They are one of the award winning companies in digitizing. They do some really amazing work. They also offer online classes. They are an authorized Wilcom trainer.

Strawberry Stitch Co. Home Page - World leader of Embroidery Design - Education - Digitizing 101 - Ginko Designs - Digitizing Services


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: digitizing*

The best way for me to learn is to send out our work for digitizing and then look at what was sent back and how it sewed out.


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: digitizing*

Binki,

I agree... it helps a ton when you see how other pros have done a design and watch it stitch out. How they path a design can amaze me sometimes. I dont have wilcom, but if I did I would take the classes from Strawberry Stitch or Balboa.


----------



## make_edit (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: digitizing*

Usually , like pulse, the software company you use will send you free designs. I kinda looked at those and through trial and error figured it out.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: digitizing*

we use experience wings and it has been pretty good to us. we are taking classes this week on it.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: digitizing*

Strawberry Stitch (Thomas Moore) has a book, Digitizing 101 that is very popular.

Strawberry Stitch Co. Digitizing Books - World leader of Embroidery Design - Digitizing 101 - Education - Digitizing - Supplies


----------



## JormiBoced (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: digitizing*

I learned from Strawberry Stitch Books and personal training with Thomas Moore.


----------



## debragander (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: digitizing*

Thanks for all your replys it seems strawberry stitch is the way to go


----------



## sandollar (Dec 7, 2007)

Took a quick look at the web site and signed up. I think I will learn how to use my digitizing software rather than just looking at the screen and just gesting at what to do. Thanks for the lead.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

I just got a machine and I was going to buy some software shortly. Now my question is, don't the software do the digitizing?


----------



## KenS (Apr 27, 2007)

You have to tell the software where to place the stitch, what kind of stitch/fill. The density, what kind of fabric, waht order to stitch it in. There is a lot more to digitizing that one would think.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

A lot of the various embroidery programs have some form of automatic digitizing capabilities. From what I've tried so far, it seems like they are OK for very simple things like clipart that have very well defined shape edges. For anything else, you invariably end up manually digitizing the design.

I've bought some already digitized, I've paid to have others digitized and I've done some myself manually. If you search, you might find someone who has created a tutorial for whatever package you are using. I found a site that had tutorials for the Brother PE-Design that I'm using and it helped make sense out of a lot of the functions. It also helped me look at some of my existing designs that were created by others and see how or why they did things the way they did.

My biggest challenge so far is determining the right stitch densities and frequencies. It helps to start if you make a couple of patterns of simple boxes, assign different frequencies and densities to them, then stitch out the pattern to see the coverage and patterns.


----------



## qcumber (Sep 11, 2006)

Since I bought embird software. I went to Secrets Of website, and bought the tutorial books by one Carolyn Keber. Read the whole book, followed the step by steps. Took me about 2-3 weeks to be able to digitize simple to moderate designs.


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Okay, you guys are scaring me. I was told I'd need to buy the 4D pro. and it cost about $2400. I figure for that kind of money, it most do the work it's self. Now reading this, I getting the idea that digitizing is an art form. Now I really do want to learn it. 

Do I really need the top of the line software? And do I need to buy 4D? I have a viking and I was told that that is the only software they will help me with. If I buy the cheaper, not cheapest, software, the one under the $2400, will it do all I need for digitizing? I know you would have to know the software, but I just want to know is there only so many features to digitizing or is there more features added as the software price goes up?


----------



## Chicky57 (Apr 27, 2008)

I bought the Wilcom as well and they have free lessons on their site. You sign up for them in advance and they are normally at 3:00 EST and there is Basic 1, Basic 2, Digi1, Digi2, Lettering 1, Lettering 2. I had my 1st lesson today and it was very informative.

Chicky


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

Have you tried anything you've learned yet?


----------



## jssans (Sep 29, 2007)

I just watched how stock designs sewed & copied their process. There is no better learning process than screwing stuff up. Ha! I still learn stuff after 13yrs. in the biz.


----------



## db8946 (Dec 25, 2007)

Buechee said:


> I just got a machine and I was going to buy some software shortly. Now my question is, don't the software do the digitizing?


what software were you looking to get because i could get it for cheap.


----------

